# What is your favorite parering knife?



## vlad8 (Jan 13, 2014)

I was thinking about getting Blazen. My wife likes to cut apples with the pairing knife and I am looking for something thin that does not wedge.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a shun Ken onion paring knife so I can't provide any helpful information lol. Wouldn't even have that if amazon didn't have it on for 40 bucks a while back  

I should get a real one soon lol


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 13, 2014)

Tosagata white steel,plan to do a rehandle on it.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't have any good suggestions but thanks for posting this as I was somewhat wondering the same. My partner uses an Opinel inox parer that is very thin but holds an edge terribly; I bought an Ealy parer in part for her to use but it's too thick for her liking...I should have asked about thinner parers.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Misono fruit knife. $25 at Korin. Most used knife in my house and stays sharp for a long time.


----------



## riba (Jan 13, 2014)

My partner uses a Robert Herder parer. She uses the stainless version, but a carbon version is also available (and a harder version as well). On the stainless, the edge retention isn't very good but a couple of swipes on a ceramic rod bring the edge back quickly. I myself use a carbon Opinel folder with which I am pleased.


----------



## Nmko (Jan 13, 2014)

Lefty's designed Butch Harner XHP parer... nuff said.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 13, 2014)

I've had both style Ealy's. I like the newer style better. I have a Lefty/ Lloyd collaboration, which I really like. The steel is amazing. The pointy tip is nice.

But, the best all around'er I've ever used is a Zwilling Kramer. Just feels right in-hand.

For the money , I would buy a Kyocera. Dojo used to be great at sub forty bucks but at $65 now, it's outclassed.


----------



## Reede (Jan 13, 2014)

I've got a trio, and its hard to pick from the three. I basically just rotate between them they all do a super nice job. Of course, there's a bit of wait to get any of them. 
Top to bottom: Scott McGhee, Guinea Hog Forge, O1 with ivory micarta
Nick Wheeler, )O1 with Cocobolo
Michael Rader, CruForge V integral Wa, Curly Maple/Maple burl


----------



## panda (Jan 13, 2014)

Dojo, I ditched all my other parers after getting it.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 13, 2014)

I use a Robert Herder carbon peeler, and Misono Swedish and Hiromoto G3 150mm petties. No need for a parer.
Please note a peeler has an inversed geometry.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 13, 2014)

I have multiple sab's and the zk - zk all the way. I would really like to try out a Del at some point though.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 13, 2014)

Early Ealy birds beak. Very much, and by far. Bought his new style and it just wasnt the same, so sent it off to a soldier stationed in Japan as a Christmas gift, and he really loves it. The earlier ones are snubbier and beefier and are really badass. Cant wait to try out Kato Workhorse paring when Maxim gets the shipment, that steel is amazeballs.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 13, 2014)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Early Ealy birds beak. Very much, and by far. Bought his new style and it just wasnt the same, so sent it off to a soldier stationed in Japan as a Christmas gift, and he really loves it. The earlier ones are snubbier and beefier and are really badass. Cant wait to try out Kato Workhorse paring when Maxim gets the shipment, that steel is amazeballs.


Thought the OP wanted a thinner knife. Ealy new style is a wedger...don't know about old ones.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 13, 2014)

Harner/McLean, hands down. Butch should really think about putting these into production on a regular basis.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 13, 2014)

Yoshikane V2 with burnt chestnut octagonal handle from Maxim. Win.


----------



## Bimjo (Jan 13, 2014)

Y'all are gonna laugh- Spyderco paring knife. What can I say, I like how it feels in my hand.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 13, 2014)

An Eden VG10 parer. Best £25 I ever spent


----------



## tomsch (Jan 13, 2014)

New style Ealy is seeing a lot of use since it showed up. Needs a little bit of thinning but it still cuts great as-is and feels perfect in the hand for paring duties.


----------



## vlad8 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nmko said:


> Lefty's designed Butch Harner XHP parer... nuff said.


do you know where i can see or buy this ?


----------



## vlad8 (Jan 15, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> I've had both style Ealy's. I like the newer style better. I have a Lefty/ Lloyd collaboration, which I really like. The steel is amazing. The pointy tip is nice.
> 
> But, the best all around'er I've ever used is a Zwilling Kramer. Just feels right in-hand.
> 
> For the money , I would buy a Kyocera. Dojo used to be great at sub forty bucks but at $65 now, it's outclassed.



Can you tell me what is the thickness of the Kramer?


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 15, 2014)

vlad8 said:


> do you know where i can see or buy this ?



There are a couple threads in Lefty's section of the forum (Sharp and Shiny Shop). He's done a couple small batches, and demand is exceeding supply, but there's always a chance.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 15, 2014)

> There are a couple threads in Lefty's section of the forum (Sharp and Shiny Shop). He's done a couple small batches, and demand is exceeding supply, but there's always a chance.



I offered my first born, a back rub, and an open mouth kiss and couldn't get one. Best of luck.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 15, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> I offered my first born, a back rub, and an open mouth kiss and couldn't get one. Best of luck.



Hmmm, sounds like you're still holding out on him, and I bet he knows it! :wink:

Maybe people should send him a PM to encourage him to try to do more. I think Butch is pretty busy with other things, and that's the main difficulty with making a bunch more, but if people encourage them to do more, maybe they will.


----------



## lanel (Jan 15, 2014)

Ill second the z Kramer i have a carbon one and love it


----------



## Canadian (Jan 15, 2014)

I have two: Herder "Windmühlenmesser" 3.3" Paring Knife and a T-I Sabatier Nogent 3" Paring Knife. The Herder is flat edged w/sheep's foot pattern. The T-I is your classical triangular shape. The Herder absolutely excels at peeling and the T-I for everything else. 

Current fashion dictates that paring knives are out and petties in, but I wonder if this has more to do with the fact that not many Japanese companies produce paring knives. I ditched my utility/petty knives a while ago because I find them the most redundant knives in the typical kitchen (next to the slicer*). Some say they prefer the extra length afforded by the petty, but I prefer the nimbleness of the paring knife even for tasks such as breaking down chicken. I don't find the extra length advantageous for this task. I've field dressed elk with a 3 1/2 inch drop point, and most field "bird knives" are 3-4" in length

*regarding my slicer comment, I do find them more useful as a specialized knife, but in a typical western kitchen (professional or not), a chef's knife does everything a slicer does and you don't have to switch out/wash an extra knife. If I am doing a lot of slicing, then it is usually because I am breaking down a whole animal (usually game), and for that I have my butcher knives. 

After owning many different knives/patterns I've come to realize that the classic chef's/paring combo will cover all my needs on the board for food prep. I also have a bread knife, which gets a lot of use.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 15, 2014)

I think Butch is sitting on one or two extra parers. At least he was when I picked up my neck knife...


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 16, 2014)

I think nothing beats the Kato. It feels like a 150mm kitchen scalpel. The pointy and very thin tip makes it work very well when 'cleaning' meat as well as veg.


----------



## tomsch (Jan 18, 2014)

Really digging my Ealy new style paring knife. I also have a Menefee custom that while it has a very thick grind it does a great job at pull cuts without taking my thumb off.


----------



## vlad8 (Jan 19, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> I think Butch is sitting on one or two extra parers. At least he was when I picked up my neck knife...



Not any more. Looks like nobody has them right now and the carbon kramer is not for my wife.


----------



## longhorn (Jan 20, 2014)

Deglon Sabatier series, I believe it is somewhere about 70-90mm. It is indeed a softer steel but I use it mainly for in hand work and if it got too sharp I'm scared I would cut up the pad of my thumb.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2014)

reede, curious, how much was that mcghee? looks awesome.


----------



## Arty (Mar 28, 2014)

My favorite parers are an old Gerber Pixie in M2 with a hard chrome finish. They haven't been made in years, but can be gotten used. The blade is short and thin, and the edge lasts forever. A close second is my old Gerber 3" parer in 440C. It is flat ground with a straight edge, sort of like the Torijo. These two are antiques.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 28, 2014)

These.


----------



## erikz (Mar 28, 2014)

My new style ealy.


----------



## JHunter (Mar 28, 2014)

ecchef said:


> View attachment 23057
> 
> These.



Which of these were 6" at the start?


----------



## ecchef (Mar 28, 2014)

The bottom one.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Mar 29, 2014)

I like my old-style Ealy the best. The snubby nose seemed at bit odd at first glance but in practice the knife is just great!


----------



## cookinstuff (Mar 30, 2014)

hmmm, I have alot, the ealy birdbeak, early ealy paring knife, the harner/lefty collabo, pierre sheepsfoot, I have used the yoshi v2, my chef used to have it until he lost it at a bbq. I had ecchef's top nogent paring knife until I gave it away to a friend, but my favourite paring knife has to be my little willy, Will c is the man, and he makes a mean knife. I do like the look of that super thin deglon I think it is though, as well as ecchef's harner, its also got a nice shape to it.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 30, 2014)

This one is pretty good at everything a parer should do. Because of the micarta/stainless combo, it saw mostly shrimp de-viening duty. I actually have another Harner that never made it to pics. It's shorter and wider.


----------

